# California Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger ....



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

smokes

http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=25cb8a43-659d-4a02-9136-64de717ea68f


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I hope he doesn't get in hot water over this....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

He is Arnold ! :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I hope he doesn't get in hot water over this....


He'll just terminate his critics.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

The Professor said:


> He'll just terminate his critics.


there's a couple of members of Congress from California I'd like to see terminated. Perhaps he could start there,


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

....a little off-topic, but...

I always picture Arnold lighting every one of his cigars like this...

-Dressed in camouflage 
-Using a safety flare
-Lighting the stogie
-Throwing the flare at a villain in a room with loads of explosive gas (like in the movie "The Running Man")
-Uttering a great Arnold B-Movie line, like, "Need a light?"

That's a good way to clean up the streets of Cali, huh? :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> there's a couple of members of Congress from California I'd like to see terminated. Perhaps he could start there,


And what portion of you wants to see that happen?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

:r :r

That's pretty funny, Pete. I can totally see it!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't think anyone wants to mess with the Governator :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

By far the most interesting information in that piece is this:


> There's a movement to change the policy within the United States. This week, five U.S. congress members in favour of easing the embargo and its related travel restrictions are in Cuba to discuss agricultural trade and U.S.-Cuban relations.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

That's not really news. I've heard for years that Arnie likes Cubans. 

Kennedy reportedly loaded up on Cubans just before the embargo went into play. I think the whole thing is just ridiculous.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

JDO said:


> That's not really news. I've heard for years that Arnie likes Cubans.
> 
> Kennedy reportedly loaded up on Cubans just before the embargo went into play. I think the whole thing is just ridiculous.


Yah, but being a US citizen and doing it in the public eye....could be :hn


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Yah, but being a US citizen and doing it in the public eye....could be :hn


He has dual citizenship and can go to Cuba as he pleases legally.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> He has dual citizenship and can go to Cuba as he pleases legally.


unfortunately Moses......no.

If you're a U.S. citizen you're subject to all of the laws of the U.S. Also being a citizen of another country doesn't change and that, will not allow you to travel to Cuba. May seem unfair, but that's the way it is.:tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I also like this



> It's not the first time a famous American politician has stopped by to sample the cigars at this little shop. Just last year, former president Bill Clinton bought a few, said employee Tina Nguyen.


I guess embargos only apply to us normal folk :c


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

This is as good of time as ever, so here goes......


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Oops...



I guess now I may have the Schwarzenegger-Official-Decision defense.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I've always wondered about the article in CA with Michael Jordon with a huge picture of him smoking a Monte #2 and him talking about loving his Cuban cigars. I think it's great that there are people in the public eye burning Cubans. I think it is a good way to get the message out and when you have prominent people advocating this more ears will perk up.


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

International News? In case you're not Canadian, it's the sort of place you'd never want to buy a cigar. All of the ones I've ever seen are mall stand type places with small, poorly maintained humidors.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

inept said:


> International News? In case you're not Canadian, it's the sort of place you'd never want to buy a cigar. All of the ones I've ever seen are mall stand type places with small, poorly maintained humidors.


Not to mention SIGNIFICANTLY over priced.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

the govenator turns embarganator, awesome, as if he doesnt have a steady stream of cc coming to the office.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> unfortunately Moses......no.
> 
> If you're a U.S. citizen you're subject to all of the laws of the U.S. Also being a citizen of another country doesn't change and that, will not allow you to travel to Cuba. May seem unfair, but that's the way it is.:tu


Everyone I know that is a dual citizen goes to Cuba without an issue or conern?


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

:r

Good thing rules and laws don't apply to politicians the ultra-rich!!! The Governator, Clinton, Michael Jordan, Tom Delay...all have been observed publicly or photographed smoking cubans with no repercussions.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> :r
> 
> Good thing rules and laws don't apply to politicians the ultra-rich!!! The Governator, Clinton, Michael Jordan, Tom Delay...all have been observed publicly or photographed smoking cubans with no repercussions.


I've been spotted in public smoking a Cuban, also. The problem is that the people enforcing the laws don't know a Cuban from a blackyMild.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> I've been spotted in public smoking a Cuban, also. The problem is that the people enforcing the laws don't know a Cuban from a blackyMild.


You think they don't ,they do. They just don't want to be bothered because its not their jurisdiction.

Trust me, thats what the TSA guy told me when he seen my case when I was flying back from Chicago to Boston after the MMH. He was an avid cigar smoker as well.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

PadronMe said:


> I've been spotted in public smoking a Cuban, also. The problem is that the people enforcing the laws don't know a Cuban from a blackyMild.


I believe I saw a picture in the news of Tom Delay with a HDM Double Corona in his mouth, with an accompanying article about politicians smoking cubans. This was either in a major newspaper or a mainstream website, I dont remember. Thats just one example, along with the one above about Arnold, where a politician's cigar smoking was noted in the media. If I smoke a cuban, people may not know the difference but my face isn't on CNN the next day either...

Anyway, I don't think politicians and billionaires shouldn't be smoking cubans. Quite the opposite, I say they should smoke them to their hearts content. It just doesn't sit well with me that there is a double standard in which regular joe cigar smokers are getting fined 1000's of bucks for the doing the same exact thing.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> If I smoke a cuban, people may not know the difference but my face isn't on CNN the next day either...


True.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> You think they don't ,they do. They just don't want to be bothered because its not their jurisdiction.


I am talking local law enforcement here. Now many DHS and customs agents running around North Mississippi.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> If you're a U.S. citizen you're subject to all of the laws of the U.S. Also being a citizen of another country doesn't change and that, will not allow you to travel to Cuba. May seem unfair, but that's the way it is.:tu


Not only that, even if you have a green card all the above appies to you too..


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Well let's see-

Bill Clinton
Rush Limbaugh
Fred Thompson
Arnold!

Man....both sides of the political spectrum seem to be really for that embargo in practice! 

The Cuban Embargo: Making hypocrites of both sides of political Spectrum for over 40 years!

ATL


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Well let's see-
> 
> Bill Clinton
> Rush Limbaugh
> ...


:r Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Somehow, the fact that a guy I've voted for twice now drives Hummers and smokes Cubans just endears the hell out of him to me.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ashcan Bill said:


> Somehow, the fact that a guy I've voted for twice now drives Hummers and smokes Cubans just endears the hell out of him to me.


How can it not? Arnold is so likable as a person. I see him serving as governor for a long time. Girlie-men beware!:bn

ATL


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

It just proves the hypocracy of our government. Government officials are permitted to travel to Cuba and purchase up to $200 of cuban cigars at a time. So in theory he can get away with purchasing one Cuban while in Canada.

We can't. I remember during an XFL football game Jesse "The Body" Ventura, then governor of MN was seen smoking a cigar at the game. It was speculated that it was Cuban. Jesse's answer was so what.

The embargo is a joke and needs to be lifted. Hopefully guys like Arnold will push to get it done. :sb

cA actually has an article about Arnold making friends with a democrat over cigars. Maybe its a start.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Arnie's move is just cool. 
I'm mean if HE's not worried about it?... walking in with 10 cops, and cameras on him, then how serious could this be? I think most make a bigger deal than it really is, and would be interested to know how many people here know someone 'first hand' who have been arrested, or fined, or whatever???
Smoke up!!! :ss:ss:ss


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

I smell bullshit! The whole embargo is crap. Few, if any, politicians really care about Cuba. Cuba is completely irrelevevant in terms of threats to US. Its economy has been cripled and its people suffer. At some point the US should realize this is a battle long ago won.


----------

